# Best military-style backpack?



## proFeign (Apr 29, 2008)

I am looking to replace my JanSport pack with a nice heavy-duty medium-sized military-type backpack such as is made by Blackhawk or SpecOps or I think even CamelBak makes mil-grade stuff nobody carries in stores?

Does anybody have a recommendation on any of these? I have handled one of the HydraStorm packs from Blackhawk and I wasn't overwhelmed, but this was just looking at it. Functionality-wise it might be a great choice. 

The ideal pack would have lots of interior pockets, be medium-sized, and have bottle holder pockets on either or both sides. It's to EDC (as it were) and I don't intend to use a hydration bladder/hose thing in it usually since washing those is a pain and they make the pack heavy and potentially leaky, which isn't good when carrying around measuring instruments and/or computer hardware. Also a full MOLLE or other webbing system would be great. 

Any advice appreciated! There is nowhere nearby that carries anything like this at all...

:wave:

EDIT: Note that the only real factor that will make me outright disqualify a bag is if it's too large or too small. I'm thinking slightly larger than your average "school" backpack would be perfect. The pack it's replacing is this one:
JanSport Odyssey

I like the look of this one:

THE Pack from SpecOps

And these two:

CamelBak ST-5 (no direct link available: http://www.camelbak.com/index.cfm )

BlackHawk X1 Raptor

_(Moderator note: Hot-linked pic removed IAW CPF Rules.)_


----------



## texasflyfisher (Apr 30, 2008)

What about a Maxpedition Pygmy Falcon II? Would that be too small for you? Maybe the Maxpedition Falcon though it doesn't have a bottle holder but it does have PALS webbing which you can attach a RolyPoly if need be.


----------



## Campdavid (Apr 30, 2008)

I own Spec Ops THE PACK and it is really a tough pack! Good size, good pockets, plenty of molle webbing to attached accessories and generally it is comfortable. I have a few other packs by companies like Kelty that are lighter and a bit more comforatble but they rarely get any use.....I always reach for the Spec Ops. It can handle a lot of weight too.

When traveling with my family by air, we always seem to need a car seat (too many kids!). Carrying a car seat through an airport is a joke. So I found a better solution. I turn the car seat upside down and run the seat belt through the handle on the top of my pack so essentially the seat covers the pack with the flat bottom of the seat facing the ceiling. What's great about this is I can even put an additional bag on top of that flat "shelf" created by the seat. Believe me, I have really weighed down my pack and not a single stitch has ever blown out. 

They don't call me "daddy sherpa" for nothing.


----------



## Coop (Apr 30, 2008)

I second the Maxpedition advice, or if you're willing to spend a bit (read 'a lot') more, take a look at the TAD Gear fast pack.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 30, 2008)

MaxPedition or Kifaru?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the Maxpedition Falcon II, Condor II, and Doppleduffle. All are Excellent quality!!!

I have Absolutely No Compaints AT ALL!!

I love ALL my Maxpedition Gear....I have a lot.


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the Maxpedition Vulture II. It's a good pack. I use mine alot. Very roomy and sturdy. A lot of the soldiers I work with like and use the Camelback BMF pack. No problems at all with my Vulture II my smaller packmaxpedition pack my Jumbo S versipack. The Vulture II is aboute the same size a a BlackHawk 3 Day Assualt pack.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 2, 2008)

Tactical Tailor, Eagle or the Camel Bak BFM


----------



## HoopleHead (May 2, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Kifaru?


 
pwnage. i want their tipi soooooo bad.


----------



## proFeign (May 3, 2008)

proFeign said:


> _(Moderator note: Hot-linked pic removed IAW CPF Rules.)_



My bad! I should re-read them!


----------



## proFeign (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! I wouldn't have found the TAG or TAD packs without it, and I totally forgot about Maxpedition. Kifaru is a little too much for me I think.

I found two packs on clearance at a place online and ended up buying both the TAG RAID pack in tan and the TAG Advanced Medical Pack in black. They were both over 50% off retail and I figure I'll sell whichever I don't like on eBay and get most of the money back from the one I don't want. Hopefully. But there is a small chance I'll keep both since I overpaid a bunch on my taxes this year and will be getting a tidy refund shortly.

I liked the CB larger one but I think it was going to be too big, and the next runner-up was going to be the SpecOps THE pack (thanks for the info on that one too) but that one also looked to be too big. I think the RAID will be perfect but I like the extra pockets and holder stuff that comes with the advanced medical pack (especially the side velcro cover flaps that have pen holders etc in them, and they both are absolutely covered in PALS webbing which is what I really wanted, though both the TAD and the SpecOps packs covered this well.

The maxpedition stuff looked like it was well-made but I just wasn't feeling the styles that they had, and it looked like it would be somewhat difficult to access some of the pockets with everything all snapped together.

I really hope the Advanced Medical pack is small enough and I can remove or stow the pockets on the bottom, and remove the secondary flappy thing that's inside and that will be the perfect pack. Hopefully. I should have them both early next week 

I'd rather spend the money on something that I really want so I went for the $$$ ones, plus TAG appears to have a lifetime no-fault no-questions-asked repair/replacement warranty, and are fully handmade in the USA (some of the others were too, but I prefer to get USA made stuff whenever possible, I have had a lot of trouble with China-made tools lately in the machine shop).

Anyway here are the links:

TAG RAID for $130

TAG Advanced Medical for $240

That medical pack with the side flaps looks like it would be freaking awesome if it's not too bulky. It retails for $499 and most places have it for $460 so I thought I'd jump on this one. Also these both come with the hydration bladders and new ones don't appear to...

One will probably be for sale shortly...


----------

